

My first time being threatened with a lawsuit - michaelperalta
http://www.varely.com/posts/53

======
debacle
> If someone ever comes after you really evaluate their claim before you
> panic. In the end my experience worked out well and I hope your's all do to.

Wise words of the day - think before you panic. Panicking is the rational
response to only a small subset of problems, and all of them involve the death
of the human race or your mother-in-law coming to live with you.

~~~
michaelperalta
Haha "or your mother-in-law coming to live with you." I enjoyed that. I agree
for the most part there are a small number of things worth panicking about.

------
mratzloff
So when were you sued?

~~~
michaelperalta
you're right technically I was threatened with a lawsuit which I mentioned in
the first line of the article but it didn't make any sense to elongate the
title to make the distinction.

------
jceniza
A little update, to this date My-O has still not launched to my knowledge.
Also to this date I have no idea if it even really existed. It seems that
their website has gotten as far as their legal proceedings.

